# Your favorite street in your village, town or city



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Church Street, Preston


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Favourite in my city of Adelaide is North Terrace:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ there're some beautiful old buildings


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

hmm what my favourite road is, i can´t really tell, but i know, which road i would show every tourist....The Nanjing Road


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

My hometown is Roanoke, VA (USA) and my favorite street is:










Only for reasons of nostalgia I guess, just being with friends on friday nights growing up.

I am currently in Richmon, VA for college so my favorite street here is Monument Avenue. Like the name suggests, it is an avenue anchored by many monuments and great architecture (most of it anyway).


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

i love this picture! does this street divide the city? does it lead to somewhere? that's crazy how many lanes of traffic there are! and i like the monument and the boulevards.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

St-Joseph E and St-Joseph W Blvds in Montreal.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

*Rothschild Blvd.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rothschild_Boulevard

One of the main streets of the city and one of the prettiest ones as well. I just love the atmosphere - it really depends on the time of the day, but u can walk around it when it's packed and enjoy the density, the vibe, and the beautiful architecture. it is especially recommended during sunny winter days and early spring.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm a big fan of W. Fourth here in New York. It cuts through the West Village and into Greenwhich Village. It borders Washington Sq Park cuts clear across NYU and into the East Village. Definetly good for bars, cafes, and shopping. There are hardly any tourists that flood the area and its mostly people from the neighborhoods and students from NYU. When one says theres always a good crowd anywhere along the street it really refers to the fact that there is nearly 0 tourists. It keeps to its bohemian roots and is off the beaten path.


----------

